# Easier way to manage Season Passes



## ontheway (Dec 12, 2007)

I would like to see an easier way to manage the order of season passes. I have about 40 or so and trying to arrange them so they prioritize correctly is a bit difficult or rather cumbersome.

What would be great would be something along the lines of what Netflix does with the queue where the queue is displayed and each entry is numbered and you can enter a new number in the text box and rearrange the queue after you have made all your changes. So you can type 1 in the box for the item that is 20th in line and 5 in the box for the entry that is 33rd in line and so on and then hit a button and it rearranges the order. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

I (manually) sort mine by what day of the week they usually record so I'm only working with a few programs at a time to get them prioritized.

What you're saying does make sense, but moving them up and down individually is the only way I know of to rearrange them.


----------



## zos (Nov 13, 2005)

I've wanted to see a better way of managing season passes since I've used TiVo, it's long overdue. I remember filling out a questionnaire on their site some time back and asking for a web interface on their site to do this, but your proposal sounds even better.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I know it's not what you are requesting but there are a couple of shortcuts that may help you organize faster.

After you select the up/down arrow next to your Season Pass you can press the Channel Up/Down button to move that Season Pass one full screen up or down.

Also after you select the up/down arrow next to your Season Pass you can press the Jump To End (aka 30 Second Skip) button once to move the Season Pass to the bottom of your list. Pressing it a second time will move that SP to the top of the list.

Maybe that will help make it a little easier.


----------



## f0gax (Aug 8, 2002)

I wonder why Tivo hasn't allowed for more control of the boxes through Tivo Desktop. That might a good way to get over an interface annoyance like this.

Can you imagine how much easier it would be to setup the SP list on a new Tivo if you could do it from your PC? If anyone used (or still uses) TivoWebPlus, you'll get what I'm talking about. That app allowed for a lot of control of the Tivo box from a web interface rather than through the screen/remote. Batch deletions from the ToDo list was something I liked a lot.


----------



## ontheway (Dec 12, 2007)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I know it's not what you are requesting but there are a couple of shortcuts that may help you organize faster.
> 
> After you select the up/down arrow next to your Season Pass you can press the Channel Up/Down button to move that Season Pass one full screen up or down.
> 
> ...


Thanks for those tips, that will make it a little easier.


----------



## flaminio (May 21, 2004)

I don't mind the current Season Pass Manager; I just wish it wouldn't take a half hour to process after I move things around. Isn't Linux a multi-tasking OS? It should do all that in the background and return control to me immediately.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

f0gax said:


> If anyone used (or still uses) TivoWebPlus, you'll get what I'm talking about.


Quite a few of us have and still do.



f0gax said:


> That app allowed for a lot of control of the Tivo box from a web interface rather than through the screen/remote.


Which is why I still use it on my Series 3 units just as I did my Series I unit.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

flaminio said:


> Isn't Linux a multi-tasking OS?


Well, let's see:


```
bash-2.02# ps -ef
UID        PID  PPID  C STIME TTY          TIME CMD
0            1     0  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:11 init
0            2     1  0 Jun29 ?        00:03:29 [keventd]
0            3     1  0 Jun29 ?        00:04:00 [ksoftirqd_CPU0]
0            4     1  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 [kswapd]
0            5     1  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 [bdflush]
0            6     1  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:04 [kupdated]
0            7     1  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 [swapper]
0            8     1  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 [swapper]
0            9     1  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 [swapper]
0           52     1  0 Jun29 ?        00:03:04 /sbin/syslogd -p /var/dev/log -m 10000
0           54     1  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 /sbin/klogd -x
0           67     2  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:14 [b_event]
0           68     2  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 [b_idle]
0           92     1  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:03 /tvbin/podapp
0           99    92  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 [podapp] <defunct>
0          103    92  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:07 /tvbin/podapp
0          104   103  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 /tvbin/podapp
0          112   103  0 Jun29 ?        00:13:51 /tvbin/podapp
0          114   103  0 Jun29 ?        00:13:14 /tvbin/podapp
0          115   103  0 Jun29 ?        00:04:21 /tvbin/podapp
0          117   103  0 Jun29 ?        00:07:44 /tvbin/podapp
0          118   103  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:21 /tvbin/podapp
0          119   103  0 Jun29 ?        00:01:02 /tvbin/podapp
0          121   103  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:12 /tvbin/podapp
0          134     1  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          137     1  0 Jun29 ?        00:01:56 /tvbin/fancontrol -background
0          140     1  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform fusion
0          141   140  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:05 /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform fusion
0          142   141  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform fusion
0          143   141  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform fusion
0          144   141  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform fusion
0          145   141  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform fusion
0          147   141  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform fusion
0          154   141  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform fusion
0          155   134  0 Jun29 ?        00:05:33 swedishChef
0          156   155  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:05 swedishChef
0          157   156  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          158   156  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          159   156  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          161   156  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          162   156  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          163   156  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          164   156  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          204   134  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          205   204  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:05 swedishChef
0          206   205  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          207   205  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          208   205  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:32 swedishChef
0          210   205  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:03 swedishChef
0          211   205  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          212   134  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:03 swedishChef
0          213   212  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:09 swedishChef
0          214   213  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:34 swedishChef
0          215   213  0 Jun29 ?        00:06:02 swedishChef
0          222     1  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 [khubd]
0          231   213  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          233   231  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:03 /sbin/dhclient -q -d -o eth0 -cf /var/tmp/dhclient.eth0.conf -lf /var/state/dhcp/dhc
0          237   134  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          238   237  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:04 swedishChef
0          239   238  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:52 swedishChef
0          240   238  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          241   238  0 Jun29 ?        00:03:19 swedishChef
0          244   238  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          246   134  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          247   246  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:07 swedishChef
0          249   247  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:11 swedishChef
0          250   247  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          251   247  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:01 swedishChef
0          264   134  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          265   264  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:06 swedishChef
0          266   265  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          267   265  0 Jun29 ?        00:01:12 swedishChef
0          268   265  0 Jun29 ?        00:01:45 swedishChef
0          269   265  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          270   265  0 Jun29 ?        00:01:44 swedishChef
0          271   134  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          272   271  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:05 swedishChef
0          274   272  0 Jun29 ?        00:08:58 swedishChef
0          275   272  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          279   272  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:01 swedishChef
0          280   134  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          281   280  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:07 swedishChef
0          282   281  0 Jun29 ?        00:05:15 swedishChef
0          283   281  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:07 swedishChef
0          286   281  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          287   281  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:08 swedishChef
0          293   281  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:08 swedishChef
0          294   134  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:02 swedishChef
0          295   294  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:47 swedishChef
0          296   295  0 Jun29 ?        00:02:55 swedishChef
0          297   295  0 Jun29 ?        00:01:32 swedishChef
0          304   295  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          309   295  0 Jun29 ?        01:38:12 swedishChef
0          310   295  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:05 swedishChef
0          315   295  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:01 swedishChef
0          317   295  0 Jun29 ?        00:04:02 swedishChef
0          318   295  0 Jun29 ?        00:03:23 swedishChef
0          331   295  0 Jun29 ?        00:05:02 swedishChef
0          336   295  0 Jun29 ?        00:37:37 swedishChef
0          344   295  0 Jun29 ?        00:44:17 swedishChef
0          345   295  0 Jun29 ?        00:45:51 swedishChef
0          346   295  0 Jun29 ?        00:45:06 swedishChef
0          347   295  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:02 swedishChef
0          348   295  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:02 swedishChef
0          349   295  0 Jun29 ?        00:19:21 swedishChef
0          350   295  0 Jun29 ?        00:20:45 swedishChef
0          351   295  0 Jun29 ?        01:18:59 swedishChef
0          352   295  2 Jun29 ?        04:49:23 swedishChef
0          353   295  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:02 swedishChef
0          354   295  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:02 swedishChef
0          355   295  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          356   295  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          357   295  2 Jun29 ?        04:51:56 swedishChef
0          358   295  0 Jun29 ?        00:25:33 swedishChef
0          359   295  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          363   295  0 Jun29 ?        00:11:41 swedishChef
0          366   295  0 Jun29 ?        00:06:21 swedishChef
0          367   134  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          368   367  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:04 swedishChef
0          369   368  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:16 swedishChef
0          370   368  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          371   368  0 Jun29 ?        00:40:22 swedishChef
0          373   368  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:09 swedishChef
0          374   368  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          377   295  0 Jun29 ?        00:04:11 swedishChef
0          378   134  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          379   378  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:06 swedishChef
0          380   379  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:12 swedishChef
0          381   379  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          385   379  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:47 swedishChef
0          394   134  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          395   394  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:05 swedishChef
0          396   395  0 Jun29 ?        00:01:51 swedishChef
0          397   395  0 Jun29 ?        00:01:07 swedishChef
0          400   395  0 Jun29 ?        00:07:27 swedishChef
0          402   213  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:23 swedishChef
0          403     1  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          413     1  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 tivoftpd
0          415     1  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login
0          425     1  0 Jun29 ?        00:16:42 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl
0          426     1  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 /bin/bash /var/hack/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb
0          427   425  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:05 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl
0          429   427  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl
0          430   427  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl
0          444   295  0 Jun29 ?        00:03:52 swedishChef
0          449   368  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0          877   281  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:01 swedishChef
0         1894   247  0 Jun29 ?        00:03:16 swedishChef
0         1902   379  0 Jun29 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0         3345   295  0 Jun30 ?        00:05:24 swedishChef
0        13964   415  0 Jul05 ttyp0    00:00:00 /bin/bash -login
0        13965 13964  9 Jul05 ttyp0    08:56:29 tserver
0        15590   368  0 Jul05 ?        00:00:04 swedishChef
0        19788   272  0 Jul08 ?        00:01:25 swedishChef
0        19835   272  0 Jul08 ?        00:01:23 swedishChef
0        20246   395  0 Jul08 ?        00:00:01 swedishChef
0        21781   213  0 Jul08 ?        00:00:01 swedishChef
0        21928   213  0 Jul08 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0        21940   379  0 Jul08 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0        22168   281  0 01:40 ?        00:00:03 swedishChef
0        22319   213  0 03:43 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0        22360   281  0 04:15 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0        22369   395  0 04:20 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0        22377   213  0 04:23 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0        22386   247  0 04:27 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0        22390   379  0 04:28 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0        22391   295  0 04:29 ?        00:00:02 swedishChef
0        22400   295  0 04:34 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0        22401   415  0 04:35 ttyp1    00:00:00 /bin/bash -login
0        22403   247  0 04:35 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0        22405   295  0 04:36 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0        22407   295  0 04:38 ?        00:00:00 swedishChef
0        22408 22401  0 04:39 ttyp1    00:00:00 ps -ef
bash-2.02#
```
Hmm. 'Looks like multitasking, to me.



flaminio said:


> It should do all that in the background and return control to me immediately.


Multitasking isn't the issue. Queued processing and thread priority are. The sorting processes are fairly low priority - thankfully - and the CPU in the TiVo is anything but a racehorse. Add to that the fact the system must complete its rearrangements before it offers you yet another chance at re-arranging things (otherwise things can get hoplessly tangled up), and you have what you have. Of course it's possible TiVo could do some optimization of their code to make it faster in this area, but the fact the system multitasks isn't really relevant.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

ontheway said:


> Thanks for those tips, that will make it a little easier.


I'm happy to be of some help.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

flaminio said:


> I don't mind the current Season Pass Manager; I just wish it wouldn't take a half hour to process after I move things around. Isn't Linux a multi-tasking OS? It should do all that in the background and return control to me immediately.


Be careful what you wish for.

The DirecTV DVRs take the order right away and process everything in the background. That means that you may not get feedback on conflicts quickly and it also means that the background processing may not get done in time for changes that need to be swift.

It "feels" good on those boxes but you have to take on faith that what you intended was done unless you go back and check again later.


----------

